# Plans for rod rack



## Danny Jansen

Anyone know where I can get plans for a wooden rod and reel rack? I am looking for the kind that is free standing--not a wall mounted. I can build stuff if I have the plans, I just can't think something up and build. I waste way too much lumber and time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tortuga

http://www.minwax.com/projects/storage/pdfs/2005_Fishing_Pole_Rack.pdf


----------



## lchien

*wood rod rack*

Made this one recently. Is that what you are looking for? Made about 8 of them for friends so i could give some pointers. have some rough sketches, no finished drawings. I just make them from dog-eared cedar fence pickets, about $2 worth of wood here.


----------



## bill

Wow lchien, I don't think I ever seen one so small (short) I like it, new twist


----------

